# Rating für den Verkaufe Thread - kein Pranger!



## tha_joe (8. Januar 2009)

Nach den Ärgernissen im Verkaufe Thread kommt hier ein Thread um Käufer oder Verkäufer !!zu loben!!, *niemand soll hier über jemand herziehen*!

Wenn ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt mit einem Käufer oder Verkäufer postet hier den EXAKTEN Nickname, und kurz dass alles gepasst hat. 

Wer dann kaufen oder verkaufen will, öffnet diesen Thread, durchsucht nach dem gewünschten Namen, und wenn der Name ein- oder gar mehrmals auftaucht, kann man den Deal beruhigt abschließen.

*Ich wiederhole nochmals ausdrücklich, hier soll niemand an den Pranger gestellt werden, keine Diskreditierung oder Rufmord!!!*


----------



## tha_joe (8. Januar 2009)

*konrad* - Schnelle Ãberweisung als KÃ¤ufer, netter Kontakt
*
Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl* - Zoo!Control - Sowohl als KÃ¤ufer als auch als VerkÃ¤ufer nur beste Erfahrung gemacht, keinerlei Bedenken
*
wimmeretz* - Als KÃ¤ufer und VerkÃ¤ufer TOP! Schnelle Kommunikation, schneller Versand, sehr engagiert, kann ohne Bedenken empfohlen werden
*
Heizerer2000* - Alles BESTENS, schnell und fair!
*
kingpin18* - Passt, kaufen....netter Kontakt
*
bertieeee* - Passt, kaufen....netter Kontakt

Bei allen diesen Personen wurden die finanziellen Belange korrekt und zeitnah ausgefÃ¼hrt, die Ware war wie beschrieben, und der Versand ging zÃ¼gig und ordentlich von statten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (8. Januar 2009)

*wimmeretz* - hat mir meine Gabel verkauft... netter Kontakt und gute Ware (für einen fairen Preis).
*hst_trailer* - Netter Kontakt, schnelle Abwicklung. Aber net ganz so günstig^^
*Trialside* - ebenso, dazu auch noch sehr günstig. Danke für das Weihnachtsgeschenk. 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## jan_hl (8. Januar 2009)

*raphael731* - Hab von ihm ein Adamant A1 gekauft. Sehr schneller Versand, sehr ordentlich verpackt, Ware wie beschrieben -> alles super!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Januar 2009)

Chrisking = prima
Kinkpin    = prima
Bikelane  = prima.


----------



## kingpin18 (8. Januar 2009)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Chrisking = prima
> Kingpin18    = prima
> Bikelane  = prima.



Es gibt in jedem Profil ein Bewertungs System (Feedback) nur als tipp.


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Januar 2009)

*bike 20* Brakebooster schnell und unproblematisch bekommen

*liltrialer* Lenker schnell und unproblematisch verkauft, allerdings war der Paketdienst lahm.


@Kingpin: Das Bewertungssystem im Profil basiert auf Transaktionen im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Sherco (8. Januar 2009)

Kingpin18 - Hope Bremse schnell geliefert,zu empfehlen


----------



## curry4king (8. Januar 2009)

*wimmeretz: sehr nett und schnell, zuverlässig
Konrad: sehr schnell zuverlässig
*


----------



## DirtMTB (8. Januar 2009)

Konrad = sehr schnelle Überweisung alles super !


----------



## kingpin18 (8. Januar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Im end effekt ist es aber doch das gleich der User will was verkaufen. Man kann ja dazu schreiben was man verkauft hat.
> 
> Ist ja nur ne Idee gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (9. Januar 2009)

*KermitB4* - schneller Versand und guter Preis

*Chill* - XTP-Rahmen war top in Schuss. Preis hat auch gepasst und der Versand lief auch schön zügig


----------



## konrad (9. Januar 2009)

*tha joe:*netter und zuverlässiger kontakt-sehr fairer verhandlungspartner!!!

*hst_trailer:*guter kontakt,schnelle lieferung


----------



## *Sickboy* (9. Januar 2009)

*Heizerer2000* - Netter Kontakt, schneller Versand, Preis i.O.

*Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl* - Als KÃ¤ufer schnelle Ãberweisung, netter Kontakt, alles i.O.


----------



## andrewlandry (9. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl:sehr fairer Preis,netter Kontakt,zÃ¼giger Versand
andrew


----------



## duro e (9. Januar 2009)

tha joe: ultra schneller versand , super fair .. alles bestens!!!


----------



## DirtMTB (9. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl = schnelle Zahlung netter Kontakt .. alles super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (9. Januar 2009)

Isah - TOPP, schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Januar 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Isah - TOPP, schnell und zuverlässig.



Oh mann, warum hab ich den oben nicht hingeschrieben?

Isah = 100%

(Sorry Martin, spät aber doch...)


----------



## LauraPalmer (10. Januar 2009)

Verkäufer:

*bikelane
tha_Joe
curry4king*

Käufer:
*siede
tha_joe
curry4king*

alle obig genannten kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, alle nett, freundlich, witzig und zuverlässig - die letzten mit denen ich Geschäfte gemacht habe; habe jetzt allerdings einige Leute vergessen und hatte bisher nur beste Erfahrungen - also PM wenn einer der früheren Käufer od Verkäufer auf der Feedbackliste drauf sein möchte!


----------



## Trialside (10. Januar 2009)

Kleiner Nachtrag

*siede.* - schnelle Bezahlung, netter kontakt - perfekt...


----------



## siggi19 (11. Januar 2009)

verkäufer:

kermitb4:    ging super schnell zu fairen preisen
trialstriker: auch schneller kontakt und faire preise
bike20: perfekte kaufabwicklung


wenn ich wenn vergessen habe, bitte bescheid sagen trage es nach.


gruß siggi


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Januar 2009)

*TST-Blade* - Sehr schnell gezahlt. Netter Kontackt/ Empfehlenswert!


----------



## andrewlandry (12. Januar 2009)

Tst-Blade:schneller Versand,netter Kontakt,guter Preis
andrew


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Januar 2009)

*Siggi19* absolut problemlos, immer wieder gerne


----------



## tha_joe (13. Januar 2009)

*jan_hl* --> Jan ist definitiv der Lucky Luke des Onlinebankings! Keiner zieht schneller die TAN...  Empfehlenswert!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Januar 2009)

*DirtMTB*     Sehr netter Kontakt, schneller Versand-alles super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (16. Januar 2009)

thr1ll2k1ll = netter Kontakt, sehr schnelle Überweisung .. immer wieder gern


----------



## Icke84 (16. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl
bertieee
...
bei wem hab ich noch was gekauft?

alles bestens


----------



## jan_hl (16. Januar 2009)

Der Preis für das hässlichste Paket geht an...

*trommelwirbel*

tha_joe



ne, im ernst, alles top, gerne wieder!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (19. Januar 2009)

mtb-trialer :netter kontakt,alles bestens....gerne wieder
hst_trialer :netter kontakt,alles bestens....gerne wieder


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2009)

*extremdirtbiker*: sehr netter kontakt und alles problemlos. 

(und meinen spruch in der sig hat er auch..  )


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2009)

*MSC-Trialer*: Alles sauber, gut vermittelt. War vorallem super schnell bei mir das Teil.


----------



## hooliemoolie (28. Januar 2009)

Dot76.. habe en TryAll v´Vorbau erstanden ..Absolut Top ..Danke !!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2009)

*MSC-Trialer:* Super Ware, schnell vermittelt, Danke und gerne wieder!


----------



## jan_hl (29. Januar 2009)

*digo:*  Alles Top, gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (31. Januar 2009)

*TRIALJAY*... Hab das* Echo aka Endorfin* von Ihm ...Freitag versendet Samstag da  
Noch fragen ?? Top zustand ..Bin voll zufrieden !!


----------



## DirtMTB (3. Februar 2009)

Evo5 = seeehr schnelle Zahlung, Top .. vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## JP Trialer (3. Februar 2009)

*Mistermimelight* Schnelle absprache, Schneller Versand (an der Kleinen verzögerung war die Post schuld) Netter kontakt überhaupt 

so wie man es haben will xD

mein Kollege der jetzt sein rad hat ist überglücklich vorallendingen weil er einen sehrsehr faires Preisangebot bekommen hat 

dankeschön von ihm an dich Björn


----------



## konrad (4. Februar 2009)

*ChrisKing*:wie immer-schnelle absprache und schnelle lieferung sobald das geld da war.


----------



## erwinosius (4. Februar 2009)

D E N N I S: schnelle unkomplizierte abwicklung


----------



## Heizerer2000 (5. Februar 2009)

SkiZzo:Überweisung innerhalb 12Stunden
Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkiZzo (6. Februar 2009)

Heizerer2000: Top Ware, netter Kontakt. Bike war schon nach einem Tag da!


----------



## andre35i (6. Februar 2009)

*SirRoss*...Sehr netter Kontakt, schneller Versand alles super


----------



## Trialstriker (8. Februar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark

netter kontakt
habe einen rahmen von ihm gekauft und der service war perfekt 
wenn ich bilder haben wollte hat er welche gemacht, der verkaufpeis war auch in ordnung und der versand ging auch schnell 
alles in allem sehr gute abwicklung gerne wieder
echt topp


----------



## cmd (14. Februar 2009)

So, ich hoffe, ich habe Niemanden vergessen.
Falls ich doch Jemanden vergessen haben sollte -> PN und ich trage ihn nach ...

Diese User sind meiner Meinung nach alle uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen:

Bike_fuhrpark
Zô0!Control
wimmeretz
kingpin18
duro e
Trialside
Markustrial

In allen Fällen war ich der Käufer und mit der Ware und der Abwicklung sehr zufrieden.
Vielen Dank nochmal und gerne wieder 

grüße cmd


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Februar 2009)

*cmd *: Schnell gezahlt, sehr nett der Herr.Empfehlenswert!


----------



## Trialside (14. Februar 2009)

*cmd* - netter Kontakt - sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## andre35i (14. Februar 2009)

*extremoetzi* Sehr netter Kontakt, schneller Versand alles super


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Februar 2009)

*KermitB4 * Netter Kontakt, saubere Kaufabwicklung und noch ein kleines Extra zum Kauf erhalten


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Februar 2009)

Zoo!Control (kann ich so verschnökselt schreiben!) :

Flott, unproblematisch, nett - was will ich mehr?


----------



## trialbock (15. Februar 2009)

Verkäufer: sebi-online88.

Satz try all Kurbel in 175mm

>> Gute Ware, guter preis, alles bestens !<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (2. März 2009)

*vnvrum*...BT Rahmen...Sehr netter Kontakt, schneller Versand alles super


----------



## Trialside (2. März 2009)

*vnvrum* - Top Preis, reibungslose Abwicklung und sehr netter Kontakt.


----------



## Street-Rider (3. März 2009)

DirtMTB    Sehr netter Kontakt, Ware super, Schneller Versand.


----------



## DirtMTB (3. März 2009)

Street-Rider - super schnelle Zahlung alles super


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (3. März 2009)

*erwinosius*- netter kontakt,schneller versand gerne wieder


----------



## erwinosius (3. März 2009)

*eXtremdirtbike* -  Netter Kontakt, Kommunikationsfähig, Reibungslose Abwicklung.


----------



## tha_joe (4. März 2009)

twentysixer - Sehr schneller Versand, Preis top, alles bestens!


----------



## dane08 (5. März 2009)

*Heizerer2000*- schnell, nett, unkompliziert und zum preis muss ich ja nicht viel sagen (400â¬ fÃ¼r nen neuen 09er kamel rahmen!!!)
fazit: immerwieder gern


----------



## Heizerer2000 (5. März 2009)

Dane 08- sehr schnelle Bezahlung alles bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (6. März 2009)

*vnvrum* - 1 mit Sternchen. Er hat sich sogar um die Nachforschungen bemüht, als was mit Hermes schiefgelaufen ist. Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2009)

*Hermes* : Nicht zu empfehlen, Sendung sind manchmal bis zu einer Woche unterwegs, die Verfolgung Ã¼ber das Internet wird nicht wirklich aktuell gehalten und die Preis sind auchnoch hÃ¶her als bei z.B. GLS.
Versende sehr viel, und bin nun bei GLS hÃ¤ngen geblieben, der Service ist Top


----------



## bike-show.de (6. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> *Hermes* : Nicht zu empfehlen, Sendung sind manchmal bis zu einer Woche unterwegs, die Verfolgung Ã¼ber das Internet wird nicht wirklich aktuell gehalten und die Preis sind auchnoch hÃ¶her als bei z.B. GLS.



Mit Hermes war ich heute zum erstem mal in Kontakt. Der stand vor der BÃ¼rotÃ¼r und wollte ein Paket abgeben. Angeblich hatte er schon zweimal geklingelt und hielt die Benachrichtigungskarte in der Hand. Die hat er mir in die Hand gedrÃ¼ckt und meinte, er nehme das Paket jetzt wieder mit und wÃ¼rde es erst am Montag zustellen, weil er zweimal klingeln musste.
Schwub, war er wieder im Fahrstuhl, mit dem Paket unter dem Arm und auf und davon.  

ZooControl ist Ã¼brigens ein prima VerkÃ¤ufer. Levelboss auch.


----------



## dane08 (18. März 2009)

pankowtrialer- netter kontakt u. schnelle bezahlung 
fazit (auch hier): immer wieder gern


----------



## DirtMTB (20. März 2009)

*fuerstpueckler* ... schnelle Zahlung immer wieder gern!!


----------



## Pankowtrialer (21. März 2009)

dane08 - netter, freundlicher kontakt
paket kam schnell und bombensicher verpackt an
immer wieder gern und zu empfehlen 
@dane08 1+ und versetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Street-Rider (25. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl   sehr netter kontakt. sehr schneller versand. vielen dank


----------



## cmd (25. März 2009)

*biketrialer* und *HR_ONLY*: alles bestens, gerne wieder


----------



## kamo-i (27. März 2009)

FLD/Darkhorse Rahmen von andre35i; Super Kontakt, Ware wie beschrieben und schneller Versand. Also alles tutti!


----------



## tha_joe (16. April 2009)

*Benzman22* - Alles perfekt, schnell und zuverlässig. Sehr netter Kontakt.


----------



## ringo667 (16. April 2009)

crap alles bestens super netter Kontakt.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. April 2009)

sebi-online88

2 mal bei ihm eingekauft, 2 mal prima gelaufen


----------



## Paul1986 (17. April 2009)

Mr.Nice Guy guter kontakt super schneller versand gerne wieder


----------



## anzer (17. April 2009)

*hebo13* - Alles einwandfrei gelaufen, weiterzuempfehlen!


----------



## Hebo 13 (17. April 2009)

anzer- wunderbar gelaufen immerwieder gern 
sehr guter käufer


----------



## DirtMTB (17. April 2009)

*Evo5* = Sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle Zahlung.. kurz um, alles Tip Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (22. April 2009)

*jockie* - Super fairer Verhandlungspartner, guter Preis, schneller Versand, sehr netter Kontakt und TOP Ware! VORBILDLICH!!!


----------



## EchoPure (27. April 2009)

Verkäufer : jockie

super schneller versand ,netter Kontakt , reibungslos

Danke noch mal!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. April 2009)

Biketrialer: schneller Versand, perfekte Ware, guter Preis, das passt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Mai 2009)

*DirtMTB*
Immernoch klasse Typ, Paket ist schon da!


----------



## siede. (20. Mai 2009)

*bike_20* außer der blöden Post überhaupt keine Probleme.
*bike_fuhrpark* wirklich sehr netter Kontakt und alles andere passt auch.


----------



## Gun-Food (20. Mai 2009)

KAMIkazerider:

Schneller geht es nicht. Hat das Bike aus / von Mallorca persönlich vorbeigebracht. Jan (dier besser die Post) hatte gut zu tun, die Teile schnell ranzukriegen. 

Bike ist so wie beschrieben und ich bin wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Mai 2009)

*siede.* Schnelle Überweisung, Sehr netter Mensch


----------



## DirtMTB (20. Mai 2009)

*Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl* BlitzÃ¼berweisung! "Gesagt getan", so bringt das spaÃ, danke


----------



## duro e (12. Juni 2009)

*verkÃ¤ufer:
Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl - alles perfekt
**bike_20*  - auch *alles perfekt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (13. Juni 2009)

verkäufer Sebi-online88 alles supi sehr schnell gerne wieder


----------

